# Betta care



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Bettas along with goldfish are one of the most mistreated and least understood animals in the world. They are sold in small cups and advertised as great fish for small 1 liter tanks. And fish that do not like larger aquariums. This guide is to prevent any misconceptions.



Feeding
Bettas require a nutritional diet to thrive and ideally should have a high quality staple diet such as omega one flakes/pellets, and a treat such as mosquito larvae, brine shrimp, and bloodworms for best results. These all have a high nutrition content and bettas will gladly appreciate them. You should feed your Betta 1-2 times a day. Feeding them once a night and once in the morning is completely fine.

Tail biting
Tailbiting is very common in long finned or stressed bettas, long fins are heavy to carry around and bother some bettas. I've had many males that bite them off. They can also be stressed or insecure. In tanks with low cover and open areas they can be very stressed and tailbiting is very common in these types of habitats/setups. Tailbiting can be cured by adding cover, moving decorates around monthly or weekly, adding interactive objects, interact with your Betta, or some times even moving to a high traffic or low traffic area

Tank temperature
Bettas are tropical fish originating from Thailand and are known to be very inactive in unheated tanks but handle it very well. They can be placed in lower temperatures for short periods of times. But it will have a negative impact on the fish. Ideally you would want to aim for higher temperatures around 78-80 for them to thrive

Tank size
Bettas thrive in a 5 gallon tank,if the tank is smaller it is impossible to keep up maintenance 
Cover
Most bettas appreciate cover to hide, and swim through. Cover is one of the main reasons that most fish get stressed it and tailbite as without enough cover, they feel insecure and will be very weary. I would recommend broad leafed plants as long finned bettas are somewhat slow fish and appreciate somewhere to rest. I would also recommend leafy plants to hide and swim through for the betta. Ideally y would want more mid-surface cover as this is were most bettas spend the majority of there time

Water changes
In anything less than 5 gallons you should ideally do 1 50% and one 100% water changes weekly to minimize ammonia, and nitrites content. In a A tank of that size you shouldn't have to worry about nitrate/nitrite poisoning as nitrates/nitrites are both a result of bacteria oxidizing ammonia into those substances. Cycling doesn't occur as much in tanks less than 5 gallons. In a tnk upwards of 5 gallons. It has the ability to hold a stable cycle, and depending on the stocking. You should do 25-50% water changes. As 100% changes can slightly impact the cycle.

water conditioner
a quality water conditioner is needed for the safety of your Betta. In your tap water there can be a number of things that ensure its safety for you to drink but it's highly toxic to the fish. Chlorines, chloramines, and heavy metals are all highly toxic to fish which is why water conditioner is needed. I would use a water conditioner such as seachem prime. In case you have ammonia in your tap water as well

Lighting
Naturally bettas achieve a certain amount of sunlight and darkness daily. They should have around 8-12 hours of daylight and the rest of the day to be darkness to stay healthy. Too much light can keep them stressed as they cant close there eyes

Test kit
A test kit is vital to depicting if your tank is a safe habitat for your Betta, if the water has ammonia, if your tank is cycled and a number of other things. A test kit will help you unstand whether it not your nitrates, ammonia, or nitrites are too high. Sine a Betta can get directly sick from high levels or ammonia or other things that can be picked up by a test kit. It is also helpful to finding the problem and fixing it. Usually ammonia poisoning results in reddened gills, and lethargy. The API test kit is the best kit IMO. As it covers hardness, PH, ammonia, nitrates, and Nitrites.

Tail types
There is a number of different tail types of bettas, double tail crowntail (DTCT) round tail (RDT) crowntail (CT) halfmoon (HM) over halfmoon (OHM) rosetail (RT) fearhertail (FT) double veiltail (DTVT) veiltail (VT) double tail (DBT) plakat (PK) double tail plakat (DTPK) crowntail plakat (CTPK) over halfmoon plakat (OHMPK) halfmoon plakat (HMPK) delta tail (DT) super delta tail (SP) single tailed Betta (ST) short finned Betta (SF) Long finned Betta (LF)

Lifespan
A bettas average lifespan varies from 2-3 years. With many reaching the age of 5. And rare cases of 10 years. As long as the Betta is provided with the proper requirements. It should live a long healthy life. But don't be alarmed if your Betta only lives a year If you get him/her From a petstore. Petstore bettas are usually a bit older around 1 year. To lengthen there finnagge and make them more appealing to the costumer

Betta aggression

Betta splendens are naturally aggressive. While most bettas found in stores and owned by fish keepers, are domesticated types. They still contain many traits that there wild cousins Havr. Such as aggression. Betta splendens are highly aggressive fish that are territorial and never should be housed together unless in breeding circumstances, or unless it is a female Betta sorority. A common misconception is that female bettas and males can be safely housed together permanatly. You won't believe how many times I've seen threads with. "new member here with issues!" and the information in the thread is regarding lethargically lethargic male or female Betta that have been housed together. One of which has very ripped fins.

Some things to follow when considering placing male or female bettas in the same aquarium with complete access to eachother with no divider, and not in a breeding situation.

Disclaimer --- some or all of these combinations do not apply for grow out tanks, and breeding situations. Also. Everybody have a different fish, each witha different personality, not all bettas do not survive together. But as a guideline they shouldn't be housed together

Male x male combinations do not work out well unless the tank is heavily planted and 100+ gallons so each one has it's own territory. Aggression should also be constantly monitored.

Male x Female combinations shouldn't be attempted unless in a breeding situation. Naturally after breeding and when it's not occuring. A male Betta splendens will chase the female away, if she doesn't get out of his territory. He will severely hurt her or kill her. From the constant sight if another Betta. Both will be stressed

Female x female combinations can only work under certain circumstances. Only with 4+ females and a heavily planted tank upwards of 10 gallons should this be attempted. 2-3 bettas won't work as either 2 might pair up and kill the least dominant one or one will kill or constantly bother/stress the other


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Very good guide.
As for the sorority tank, has anyone ever had a successful sorority tank? That lasted for more than a few months without a bloodbath? 
If so, what was the tank size/temp/setup?


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

This is a great article. We have a 8.5 gallon tank that we are going to cycle and I am really thinking about a Betta now.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

sororities can work but they have to be young and with a lot of bettas.i like to think of a female betta sorority like a schooling fish at least 6,8 being good.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty good info, most is covered in the sticky. The temp is really a little low to me, mine stay at the lowest 82. They just seem better off in warmer. One gallon is not good for a single fish due to needing a filter and a heater. You can't keep a one gallon stable on water params. Hard enough for a three gallon. And you need lids  They do jump.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah but their is always someone who says no they dont have to have a 5 gallon just a 1 gallon.so i really do think a 5 gallon is the least,but i am NOT gonna be yelled at by some moron who does not know anything about bettas.interpret that anyway you want im gonna make me a sandwich then do some home work.school life sucks.too much homework...


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

some of that information is incorrect. 1. Sororities do best in uneven numbers because with even numbers females can still pair up against individuals or other pairs. 2. In 20+ gallon tanks, females CAN be left with males after breeding, because females known as buck females will return to spawn with the male every couple of days. In fact, one breeder had the same pair breed 7 times in 2 weeks before the female died. 3. Only EXPERIENCED betta keepers put their bettas in 1 gallon tanks because they know the general requirements when keeping them there. 

As a betta keeper and breeder, i recommend a sorority of at LEAST 5.. Very little to no aggression though i've had the best results when numbers stood at 7. Oh yes, and males CAN be kept together. If they're siblings from the same spawn and were never separated. In one spawn, there will be one or two tail biters that will have to be removed but the general population would get along. Even establish an older male as the alpha. The biggest downside is that they would spawn with females if they were left in with the males


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No one is yelling, but as mentioned some of the information is incorrect. I myself am a breeder of domestic and wild bettas, Its a point of mine to ensure the health of the fish overall. Keeping a fish in one gallon is not recommended solely for the fact they are too hard to keep the water stable, point blank. Breeders will house in a gallon or less but these people keep on top of the water parameters, and usually do daily 100% changes, something a casual keeper just won't do.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i actually copy and posted this from another site.so i left the 1 gallon cuz i could not find out how to make it flow along.but i am just gonna erase that part and type in 5 gallon.i posted this here because i thought it was a good post on betta care.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Figured it was a copy paste and while some is good information, we do have our own sticky on proper betta care.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When you copy and paste from another site, you must state that in the original post and you must also get permission to copy it. It can cause problems for the forum doing that without permission.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh..did not know that i will ask if it is ok.


----------



## soraclarkefields (3 mo ago)

you should never do a 100 percent water change..


----------

